# Switches on autotrail scout se 2007



## Trirob (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all, we have swapped out motorhome for a autotrail scout se 2007 and can't seem to find what the switches on the inside of the main door above the step button do? They have little green LEDs which light when on but I can't find what they do! Can anyone help. Thanks. Rob


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

My Comanche has these and they are Fresh and grey water tank heaters


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi i had the same problem . i have one switch with green led above the step switch and it is a light in the battery locker.


----------

